# Sanity?



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone else find themselves rambling on & talking to themselves whilst alone in the darkroom or have I finally flipped?


----------



## greasemonkey (Mar 7, 2006)

I usually have someone to talk to, since I use the one at my school, but I do tend to ramble on to them, so I don't think its all that uncommon.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 7, 2006)

My father lived by himself for so many years that he got in the habit of talking to himself. Once i came home and he was talking to himself in the shower, and I thought he was showering with another man.


----------



## hammy (Mar 7, 2006)

As I have not been able to make use of a radio yet in my (temporary) darkroom, I do tend to talk to myself. Well, it's more of thinking outloud, but still counts as talking to myself.


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't hear you - I was talking to myself...


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 8, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find themselves rambling on & talking to themselves whilst alone in the darkroom or have I finally flipped?



I usually sing.  It helps pass the time.  Really.  That's all...  nothing wierd. (gulp)


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 8, 2006)

I found myself having a 2 way conversation about a composition and the pros/cons of trying something different next time!


----------



## ThomThomsk (Mar 8, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> I found myself having a 2 way conversation about a composition and the pros/cons of trying something different next time!



I was just about to ask whether you were doing both sides of the conversation. This seems fair enough, unless you do them in different voices. That is the clincher I think...

Thomsk


----------



## terri (Mar 8, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> I found myself having a 2 way conversation about a composition and the pros/cons of trying something different next time!


Does your friend have a name? :mrgreen: 

I usually work in silence, but I DO think out loud, too. Most of the time it's to break the silence or to go over steps in my mind before I launch something slightly different. Or, you know, if I've pulled a nice print and I'm telling myself I rock.  I don't care how nutty I might sound then!


----------



## greasemonkey (Mar 8, 2006)

Whats worse is if you think outloud in public.  I do it all the time studing, or in the dark room, but when I'm walking down the street and debating which way I came is when I think I may have a problem.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 8, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> *Does your friend have a name?* :mrgreen:
> 
> I usually work in silence, but I DO think out loud, too. Most of the time it's to break the silence or to go over steps in my mind before I launch something slightly different. Or, you know, if I've pulled a nice print and I'm telling myself I rock.  I don't care how nutty I might sound then!


 
No but one is an idiot who knows little about photography and gets loads of abuse by the other "expert"! 

The "idiot" is usually the one holding the camera and the "expert" is the one looking at the prints!


----------



## JamesD (Mar 12, 2006)

I usually too involved in what I'm doing to even notice whether I'm mumbling to myself, but I suspect that I do.

I do know that, sadly, I tend to say certain four-letter words aloud when, for instance, I bump the easle, or forget to put away the extra sheet of paper, or fight with a squirrelly roll of film.

But, isn't using film in this day and age of digital megepixels a sign of lacking sanity in and of itself? :-|


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2006)

> The "idiot" is usually the one holding the camera and the "expert" is the one looking at the prints!


 Come to think of it, I have a friend like that, too!



> But, isn't using film in this day and age of digital megepixels a sign of lacking sanity in and of itself? :neutral:


Not in the least!


----------



## JamesD (Mar 12, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Not in the least!



Glad to hear it!


----------



## hammy (Mar 13, 2006)

> But, isn't using film in this day and age of digital megepixels a sign of lacking sanity in and of itself? :-|


Never!


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 13, 2006)

JamesD said:
			
		

> But, isn't using film in this day and age of digital megepixels a sign of lacking sanity in and of itself? :-|



Hell no! :mrgreen: 

**Clicks heels together 3 times and chants.... Film is not dead... Film is not dead... Film is not dead...**


----------



## ThomThomsk (Mar 13, 2006)

The only film related thing that is even a little crazy is the competition on eBay for good quality equipment. I want a Bronica 645 medium format camera, but it is almost cheaper to go to a dealer, where at least you get a guarantee.

Thomsk


----------



## JamesD (Mar 13, 2006)

I hear ya, Thom.  I've got a Mamiya 645 on layaway (to be picked up tomorrow or the day after!) that's older than I am... and I still had to lay it away.  Grr.  It'll be my first MF camera other than the two antiques.  Someday, I might be able to afford a lens or two for it.  Sadly, my enlarger only handles 35mm, so I'll have to resort to the local lab for development.  They do a better job than I do, anyway. :-|

But I'm on a tangent:  what does this have to do with sanity?  Is a wandering mind a sign of wandering sanity?


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 14, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> ...or have I finally flipped?



No.  You've flipped when there is someone else talking to you when you are alone in your darkroom.

Once, before I got a radio for my darkroom, I had just sat down and started tray developing some film (so I was committed to the dark for the next 15 min or so), and something began loudly chewing in the dark behind me.  I knew it was probably only a mouse chewing on a styrofoam packing peanut, but it was pretty unnerving to sit in the dark listening to the chewing until I finished processing the film.  After that experience I occasionally let the cats into my darkroom, and the chewer has not returned.


----------

